# What was it?



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Finished up a job today and I had run out of water earlier. Very thirsty and was in the attic for a while. Went to the kitchen and there was a clean water tap. Standard nice looking spicket but it had this other little pipe that came out of it too. I turned the valve and started filling my water bottle back up when I noticed water was comming out of this other little pipe and splashing into the sink. Finished filling the bottle and started drinking. Man, that was some of the best tasting water I have ever had./ There was this electronic controller mounted to the undersink cabinet face that had a display / buttons. I assume this is some kind of R.O. system but I had never seen one like this...anyone know about this?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Was the button right on the end of the aerator ?


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

The secondary line was probably the waste line from the RO unit - someone wasn't licensed to put an air gap into the DWV, so they piped it into the sink. Or, they might have been able to pipe it into the hot line - which is an option with some RO's.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

piercekiltoff said:


> The secondary line was probably the waste line from the RO unit - someone wasn't licensed to put an air gap into the DWV, so they piped it into the sink. Or, they might have been able to pipe it into the hot line - which is an option with some RO's.


 
No, that's not it, this other pipe is part of the fixture....it wasn't rigged or anything this was made to do this. 


Cal- it is a 1/4 knob about 3" up off the base. Just below the knob is the discharge pipe. Above the knob the fixture comes up about 8-9 " or so than U shapes with an aerator. It had strong flow too, I filled up my 20 oz. bottle in about 10 seconds or so.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Was there a barrel shaped, shiny metal tank below the sink with a Budweiser sticker on it?


----------

